# Obsolete Sky Dish



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Good morning,

Has anyone had success in disposing of their obsolete 3metre sky dish legally?:confused2:

Also any recommendations for a tree surgeon in Paphos /Limasoll area please.

Many thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Has anyone had success in disposing of their obsolete 3metre sky dish legally?:confused2:
> 
> ...


You could always turn the dish into a fish pond


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> You could always turn the dish into a fish pond


Ha Ha!! very good.....

Luckily for me it isn't mine. My dogs would use as an extention to the sea; now there an idea... dish paddling pools!


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

If you like Chinese then you could prop it up on some bricks, light a fire underneath it and turn it into a huge wok. We are all waiting for the invite.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Pam n Dave said:


> If you like Chinese then you could prop it up on some bricks, light a fire underneath it and turn it into a huge wok. We are all waiting for the invite.


I love Chinese food!

Have you been to the Japanese restaurant in Kato Paphos ?, Sakura, very enjoyable in stylish surroundings and attentive staff.

Wonder if they would like to have the dish for a mass cook-in?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> I love Chinese food!
> 
> Have you been to the Japanese restaurant in Kato Paphos ?, Sakura, very enjoyable in stylish surroundings and attentive staff.
> 
> Wonder if they would like to have the dish for a mass cook-in?


You could strap it to the top of your car, take it down to the beach and we will all meet up there for a beach party/cook in. 
We can all bring a bag of charcoal each and some grub to cook on it


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> You could strap it to the top of your car, take it down to the beach and we will all meet up there for a beach party/cook in.
> We can all bring a bag of charcoal each and some grub to cook on it


Yeah yeah.....

We could use the ariel point to stick souvla on! vertical skewer!!

*LUCKILY* as I said, it isn't mine to use. (thank goodness!)


----------



## eddiess (Jun 30, 2009)

just throw it over your wall like cypriots do


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

eddiess said:


> just throw it over your wall like cypriots do


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

Everyone says its difficult to get a job there. Why not round up others in your situation, get down to the beach and hire them to tourists to sail along the beach?
(Is it true that the best idea gets a one way ticket?)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

How about a giant Paella dish like they have in Spain?
When are you having the Paella party Geraldine? I'll bring a bottle of wine or 2, or 3 or


----------



## terry&jane (Jan 14, 2009)

How about a giant Yorkshire Pudding, then Dennis can bring his own onion gravy, and we can all sit round in a circle and sing what else but.............. 
ON ILKLEY MOOR BAH'TAT:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

terry&jane said:


> How about a giant Yorkshire Pudding, then Dennis can bring his own onion gravy, and we can all sit round in a circle and sing what else but..............
> ON ILKLEY MOOR BAH'TAT:clap2::clap2:


Mega,!!

It could be the new Denby Dale Pie !!


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> How about a giant Paella dish like they have in Spain?
> When are you having the Paella party Geraldine? I'll bring a bottle of wine or 2, or 3 or


Is that to cook with...or to drinK??


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Is that to cook with...or to drinK??


To drink of course As for the onion gravy that's ok as long as Dennis dosnt expect me to cook it. I can't do onion gravy like they do it in Yorkshire
For that matter I can't do yorkshire puds either


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> To drink of course As for the onion gravy that's ok as long as Dennis dosnt expect me to cook it. I can't do onion gravy like they do it in Yorkshire
> For that matter I can't do yorkshire puds either


Errrr! mine are a bit hit and miss. 

I sometimes think that it does stop family from asking you to make them which is good thing. :clap2:


----------



## terry&jane (Jan 14, 2009)

Shame on you. I made some yesterday and they were fighting to get out of the oven. Maybe we need a tykes cookery get together and have lessons on making onion gravy and yorkshire puds.:clap2:


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

terry&jane said:


> Shame on you. I made some yesterday and they were fighting to get out of the oven. Maybe we need a tykes cookery get together and have lessons on making onion gravy and yorkshire puds.:clap2:


My oven is kapput at the minute...I'm hoping it never gets repaired, but then number one son is bringing over the part in 2 weeks.


----------

